
Why Parents Hate Parenting - ErrantX
http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2010/07/why_parents_hate_parenting.html
======
ErrantX
This is a response to something previously submitted that had interest [1]. I
actually found this quite interesting (if a little direct)
psychological/critical thinking take on the matter.

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1494011>

